

Use Nextly to browse Hacker News - hornbaker
http://nextly.com/hackernews/

======
hornbaker
This is really slick. Like a next-gen Stumble Upon. Check out how much faster
it makes reading TechCrunch: <http://nextly.com/techcrunch/>

------
anigbrowl
WTF, this is way faster than browsing directly. Suddenly I feel like I'm
getting value for money on my internet bill. Other webmasters should curl up
and die in shame.

